# METFORMIN AND CLOMID FOR PCOS ?



## still a mum

anyone on a combination of metformin and clomid ? i was ttc for 6 years then fell pg naturally with dd , unfortunately she was born prematurely and died aged 4 and a half weeks old from a hospital infection .have been ttc since then for 17 months . was diognosed with pcos in may and was put on 50mg of clomid . i took this for 2 months and blood tests showed it wasnt working so my gyno has kept me on this clomid dose and also put me on 500mg metformin .

anyone else in the same situation or have been before and fallen pg on these tablets ? 

love jaie x x x


----------



## Tam

Sorry hun I have no experience with this, I just wanted to say I am so sorry for your loss and wish you all the best with TTC and getting a speedy BFP!! :hugs: xx

:dust:


----------



## HB

_From what i've looked into they sometimes prescribe metformin and clomid for PCOS who are "overweight" 
I use that "" cos they all seem to have different definitions of whats overweight... 
My consultant won't give me clomid until i've lost weight.
So i asked if he'd do the combination for me, and he won't... so i'm changing consultant! lol!!

I don't know why they do it as a combination, but it helps having both apparantly!

Sorry thats kind of random and doesn't really make sense!!

xox_


----------



## AUZZGAL

Hi Jaie,
Firstly im so sorry for your loss,
Im currently on met and clomid i found out last friday that i ovulated off 50mg so im very happy at the moment unfortunatly due to a loss in the family i was staying with my mum so Dh and i didnt get much bding done this month my fs said i 0ed late and we didnt bd til 19th day so im hoping i may still have a chance im on cd 29 today but not hopeful....
Im hoping next month will be my month (fingers crossed) i have been ttc naturally for over 5 years so im hoping its my turn in the next couple of months. Clomid is supposed to work better with met so hang in there that might be all you need ! Will he put the dose up if unsuccessful?
Good Luck with it all i hope you get you miracle baby real soon
Best Wishes
Kristie


----------



## paddy

Hi ya,
Am on clomid 100mg plus Metformin..and it definitely brought down my weight li'l bit and made my cycle a bit regular.I also O'ed regularly for the past 3 months of using it,though it dint get fertilized for the past 2 months..hoping to get BFP this month atleast!!!All the best for you :)


----------



## faye38

*hi im on metformin because i have diabites so met formin brings insulin levals down woman with pcos allso produce high levals of insulin which causes a waight problem so hopfull it should work for all of us fingers and toes crossed*


----------



## Arcanegirl

Wow this is an old post!


----------



## Carlyanne15

I've been on Met for years for PCOS and was given Clomid a few weeks ago
I started round one on sunday clomid cd2 - 6 at 50mg's and 3 x 850mgs of Met which hasnt changed since i first started taking it


----------



## chelle29

hi im michelle im 18 weeks pregnant with my 1st baby i lost 3 stone without any help fom metformin as i have very bad pcos i had been given a perscription for metformin but was pregnant before i started taking it!!! so far so good with the pregnancy so anyone with pcos dont give up hope!!!! just keep trying lol


----------



## acv_17

I had surgery to drain my PCO's two weeks ago today. When I go back to the doctor I'm going to ask if I can try metformin. I'm overweight, so I'm also doing weight watchers, I've lost 8.4 lbs in the past month! I figure if I lose an average of 2 lbs a week, that's 104 lbs in a year!

Michelle- I just want to say it's people like you, who have concieved with PCOS, that keep my hopes up! Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## ald

I am currently on metformin 1500 per day for pcos and dont think i am ovulating. Would it be my normal doctor that prescribs clomid or would i need to be refered to a specialist?


----------



## akcher

clomid is usually the first infertility treatment prescribed. I was able to get it from my gyno.


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hi.

I was on metformin and 100mg of clomid for 4 months along with the HGC injection. Unfortunalty I did not get :bfp:

Good Luck xx


----------



## annette

Hi, 
sorry about your loss.

I got pregnant on metformin last year, since diagnosed with pcos in 2002. but lost my baby when i was 8months preganant via c section. it hurts so bad, ecpecially after trying all these years. however i have bounced back, thanks to God and want to try again. yes i think met really works if taken with regular exercise.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi i am currently on my 4th cycle of clomid, & 17 mth of ttc number 2. i appeared to be ovulating ok even tho they found i had polycysts on my only ovary....my fs suggessted clomid to boost my only ovary....the results are really good..i seem to be ovulating really well...last progesterone test at day 21 was 168...heard anything above 30 is good?? what im wondering is do you think i should try met??? my fs hasnt mentioned it....i have alwys had really regular periods...is met just to regulate periods...if it is i spose i dont need it?? or does it help in other ways to help you conceive?? xx


----------



## babydust786

i had same problem after a whole year at the clinic with test and long waiting times consultant discharged me and said i cant have clomid because of my weight thatwas 2006 and now i still ttc naturaly but no luck and no cycle for five years gp refering me again lets see what happens


----------



## pixxydust

my gyno would not give me clomid also. I have recently moved to turkey and i was able to buy clomid over the counter at the pharmacy. It is a little bit expensive but if it increases my chances for a baby i will pay any amount, so for anyone whos gyno wont give you clomid book yourself to turkey and buy them legally .. good luck to everyone


----------



## dream2believe

HI everyone
I have been ttc for 1.5yrs now with pcos. my husband and i have just seen a fertility specialist and he put me on 1500mg of metformin(starting at 500mg then over 3wks getting to 1500mg so side effects are less) and 100mg chlomid. i start my 1st round of chlomid tomorrow. he put me on it straight away. it hurts soo much to see the negative results each month. i just pray it finally works. it helps to know that others are going through the same thing and are having success. i wish all the best of luck. we'll get through it.


----------



## dream2believe

also metformin is to help with insulin levels. and can also help you lose weight


----------



## annabel88

Hi there I have been trying to conceive since June 08 and Recently found out I have PCOS. I started taking Metformin (glucophage) 1000mg 2 months ago and started my first round of clomid 100mg this cycle days 3-7 I went for an u/s on cd11 and I had 5 egg follicles my gyn advised me to abstain this month because of the risks involved with multiple birth but I have waited so long so I honestly would love more than 1 if I am blessed! I am now in tww so will keep you updated. ***Baby Dust*** To all of you xxx


----------



## zoefuke

hello im new to this site.
i had my son frankie a year ago without knowing i have (pcos) got pregnant with him with 2 weeks of trying "woow".
after having frankie me and my husband wanted another baby but nothink was happening no periods no nothink:wacko:
went for a scan confirmed i had (pcos) big smack in the face:growlmad:
got reffered to a gin.. put me on (north)to start periods then 50mg of clomid to start me going for 2 months went for scans not working so put me on 500mg of metformin for 2weeks then up the dose.
no ovulation no nothink for 3months.
now im on 2000mg metformin and 150mg clomid got blood test done last friday and yaaaaah its working im ovulating:happydance:..x
fill like i have bin waiting for soo long because i got pregnant with frankie so qwick never thought i would have anything wrong with me.
the best thing i can advise is take things slowly and try be happy with what your taking it works:winkwink:


----------

